# REVIEW: Streamlight Super Tac



## jzmtl (Aug 1, 2008)

I was looking for a 2 cell thrower to replace my Fenix T1, since I feel it would suit my use better. I remembered reading about the Streamlight super tac right after SHOT show and thought it was pretty ugly and didn’t think much of it. Well the local B&M store have them in stock so I went to check them out, and ended up taking one home

The light is huge for a light that use 2x CR123a cells, but most of that is because of the reflector. The reflector on it is bigger than D cell Maglite in fact. If you look at it, the reflector is as wide as the largest part of bezel, and extends all the way down to where the rings end on neck of the light. The reflector is smooth and made of plastic.












Despite its size, the light feels good in hand, and can be easily operated. 











The light is made of aluminum, and anodize to matte black. I don’t know which type of anodizing is used, but since Streamlight did not advertise which type I would assume it’s type II.

The battery tube is checkered for better grip. I love the checkering pattern used on this light, it’s very grippy, yet not abrasive like those used by Surefire. A pocket clip is included but I don’t know why would anyone use it, consider the larger (and heavier) part of the light is outside pocket, and will probably fall out easily.

Switch is a tail cap forward cliky, which feels great when using. It only needs to be pushed in a little bit for the momentary to engaged, but need to be pushed in quite a bit to latch on, so it’s hard to accidentally click on. The tail cap can be twisted counter clockwise to lock out the switch, a quarter turn is enough.

A Luxeon TFFC K2 is used as light source. This particular LED has very warm tint, however the other one in store had very blue tint, Luxeon lottery is alive and well.

The lens is made of polycarbonate and is pressed in, so replacement is not possible.

Nothing is glued on this light, everything can be taken apart easily.






The LED resides inside an aluminum pill, which appears to be press fit and impossible to take apart for LED upgrade. (NOTE: a member on another forum showed me that his scorpion use a very similar pill and the top portion can be pulled off to reveal the Luxeon star, but I haven’t tried it yet. Thanks AshA4!)






Both + and – contacts are spring loaded. Battery tube inside diameter is 17.3mm, so…






Streamlight advertises this light to be 135 lumens out front. Runtime is 2.5 hours to 110 lumens, then drops out of regulation, and down to 13 lumens at 3.5 hours.

Since the reflector is smooth the whitewall shot isn’t pretty, but at least no rings.






*Beamshots with Magled with SSCP4 and SF L1 cree *

*30ft/9m*

Control





Super tac





Mag





L1





*320ft/97m* A lot of light pollution from the city, and to my right is a warehouse with many exterior sodium lights.

Control





Super tac





Mag





L1





Now about *620ft/189m*? I can barely tell what is being lighted up at this distance.

Control





Super tac





Mag





L1





I thought the mag was a good thrower, but Super tac kills it. With all the light pollution I can still see things being lighted up at over 600 ft, so I’d imagine in total darkness it’ll do that easily.

All in all this is not the brightest light out there, but it sure makes good use of all its lumens! It won’t be my EDC, but for outdoor trips I will definitely have it around!

For more information see the fact sheet from Streamlight.

Oh sidenote, C4 LED just means whatever Streamlight happens to use in that light, Luxeon K2 in this case, and cree in Argo.


----------



## GadgetProne (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice! I wish someone would review the new Streamlight Stinger LED C4


----------



## houtex (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Triple A (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to do this review. That thing has a SWEET lightsaber look. Love to see that thing in the fog!

Great Review and Pictures!:twothumbs


----------



## Chao (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for the review, Streamlight Super Tac looks smaller than I thought.


----------



## GreySave (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, that confirms what another CPFer had told me about his throwing to over 600 measured feet. I never had a chance to push mine quite that far so I was not really sure. 

This was my go to light last night when the 'hounds started kicking up a fuss about something lurking in the darkness. It may not have quite the punch or a Derelight or Tiablo and may not be upgradeable, but I still think it is a heck of a bargain for folks that want or need a long thrower with a long warranty provided that you do not mind the size. 

JZMTL is correct about the balance and feel of this light too. Despite its size and apparent awkwardness it really is easy to handle and use. And I can't wait to fire it up in some heavy fog either!


----------



## orcinus (Aug 1, 2008)

jzmtl said:


>




:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

How about some bread?


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 1, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Well the local B&M store have them in stock so I went to check them out


What store?


----------



## woodrow (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice review and pics.... Thanks!


----------



## dig-it (Aug 1, 2008)

...


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 1, 2008)

Black Rose said:


> What store?



Le baron, the one here just got all the streamlights from fall catalogue, but no LED lenser yet (I wanna see the 1000 lumen one with 7 cree).


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 2, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Le baron, the one here just got all the streamlights from fall catalogue,


Not a bad price, especially for a CDN B&M store.



> but no LED lenser yet (I wanna see the 1000 lumen one with 7 cree).


1063 lumens!!!! trying to imagine what that would be like...definitely a retina burner


----------



## mega_lumens (Aug 2, 2008)

Great review! 
Why would Stream Light come short with such a potential light design by using a "weaker" LED?


----------



## Patriot (Aug 2, 2008)

Like like that everything is replaceable, but the polycarbonate lens is a slight bummer. I wonder if it still mod-able like the Ultra stinger? Some UL owners have replaced their poly lens with glass.


----------



## Retinator (Aug 2, 2008)

I've also seen them in LeBaron, not badly priced. 

On the Streamlight site, they also show you can get a holster for them. I can't imagine them being comfy for lugging around on a chase through the woods.

They are a nice throwmonster!!


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 2, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Like like that everything is replaceable, but the polycarbonate lens is a slight bummer. I wonder if it still mod-able like the Ultra stinger? Some UL owners have replaced their poly lens with glass.



I suppose you can try to force it out, but I'm not about to try that with my brand new light. 



Retinator said:


> I've also seen them in LeBaron, not badly priced.
> 
> On the Streamlight site, they also show you can get a holster for them. I can't imagine them being comfy for lugging around on a chase through the woods.
> 
> They are a nice throwmonster!!




I forgot to mention the holsters comes with it, which is even bigger than the light.

Battery junction has it for $77.95 so I'd say lebaron price is really good for a b&m store.


----------



## lumafist (Aug 2, 2008)

*I just gotta bud in here to say that allthough that light/torch in *
*my opinion is way *_BUGLY_* those beamshots are seriously the best I`ve ever seen....!*
*Not because they were superscientific rather super-realistic....!!*

Thanks..!
It just made my day.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 3, 2008)

Very nice review. Must admit to being surprised as Hell that the light comes with a pocket clip. It looks like an oversized head on a TL-2 body.


----------



## PayBack (Aug 4, 2008)

orcinus said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> How about some bread?



Well he's the Soup nazi, so no bread either


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 4, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Very nice review. Must admit to being surprised as Hell that the light comes with a pocket clip. It looks like an oversized head on a TL-2 body.



Yeah I took mine off already, seems the only thing it would do is snag somewhere and get bent. It's held by one hex screw.

Did try to clip it onto my hat, but I have to look up towards the sky so the light could keep level. :laughing:


----------



## ninjaboigt (Aug 5, 2008)

must....purchase....super...tac.....


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 5, 2008)

Got the response from streamlight regard rechargeables, the answer is exactly what I was expecting.



> Streamlight does not recommend or support the use of any battery configuration other then the manufacturers suggested. Doing so can damage the light and void the lifetime warranty.


----------



## aubie515 (Aug 18, 2008)

It is a TL2 body with a TL3 LED head assembly.

I'd pass on the holster...I bought mine on Friday...come Monday the holster started to come loose. Good thing we have a lifetime warranty on our holsters.

The reflector came from our Survivor light...I dislike the "bell" shaped look, but I really like how well this light throws the beam.

The module itself can be used on the Scorpion LED and TL2 LED.

I must say that the ST is my favorite light from our company. I work in the repair department and the ST is my primary light to work on. I don't see too many come back in for repairs, so that tells me that this is a solid light.

As far as anodizing is concerned, it is a Type II anodizing that is used.

On a side note, I dislike black as a color on my weapons and weapon accessaries, so I refinished mine in FDE. I'm not sure if I ever posted it after I refinished it on this forum. If I find the time, I'll try to post some pictures.

I really wished that management would consider adding some color options on our lights. I have already suggested multicam pattern. I doubt we will ever offer multicam, but it sure would help sell our lights to the multicam fans.

I am about to refinish a TLR2 in FDE as well to match my XD45.


----------



## shomie911 (Aug 19, 2008)

aubie515 said:


> It is a TL2 body with a TL3 LED head assembly.
> 
> I'd pass on the holster...I bought mine on Friday...come Monday the holster started to come loose. Good thing we have a lifetime warranty on our holsters.
> 
> ...



Multicam looks good on eveything. If they did a high quality multicam finish on the Super Tac, I'd buy it.


----------



## MorePower (Aug 19, 2008)

mega_lumens said:


> Great review!
> Why would Stream Light come short with such a potential light design by using a "weaker" LED?



The TFFC K2 isn't a "weaker" LED. It's of the same class as far as output as the Luxeon Rebel, Cree XR-E, and the Seoul P4.


----------



## The Sun (Aug 20, 2008)

speaking of the TL-2, and Scorpion LED has anyone put the module from the Super Tac into one? If so, is it noticably brighter? i would buy a ST just to put the module in my TL-2, or Scorpion LED. They both us the same C4 module, but my Scorpion LED is brighter, and definitly has les purpleish tint than my TL-2 so theres a pretty good lottery with the C4's.


----------



## aubie515 (Aug 20, 2008)

Sun, I sent you a PM.


There are differences in LED's from light to light...I don't know any company that could guarantee that every LED is the same.


----------



## Bloodnut (Aug 22, 2008)

I got to handle a Super Tac today at the new Bass Pro Shop in town. The form factor in the hand fels *much* better than the visuals would lead you to believe. It looks clumsy and clunky, it does not handle that way at all. Actually carrying the thing, well, that may be a different story. Almost scored on it, but managed to walk away - for now. Definitely a sleeper.


----------



## woodrow (Sep 11, 2008)

Does anyone have beamshot comparring the Super Tac to a DBS, Spear, Tiablo etc?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 12, 2008)

orcinus said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> How about some bread?



Come back one year!!


----------



## jzmtl (Sep 12, 2008)

woodrow said:


> Does anyone have beamshot comparring the Super Tac to a DBS, Spear, Tiablo etc?



selfbuilt said he'll add it to his throwers review eventually. If you want to see it go bug him.


----------



## maxilux (Sep 15, 2008)

In Germany, you can get it here: www.schiermeier.biz


----------



## IcantC (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice review and beamshots!


----------



## woodrow (Oct 3, 2008)

I think that if this light had a Q5 driven at 1.2A it would easily beat the DBS....and if the Firevulcan led had a Q5 driven at 1.2a it would destroy it.......I really wish Streamlight kick it up a notch and turn good lights into fantastic ones.


----------



## maxilux (Oct 3, 2008)

woodrow said:


> I think that if this light had a Q5 driven at 1.2A it would easily beat the DBS....and if the Firevulcan led had a Q5 driven at 1.2a it would destroy it.......I really wish Streamlight kick it up a notch and turn good lights into fantastic ones.



I think you will not have much luck, think how long it has take to make th C4 Led`s in their lights. They are to big and slow.


----------



## L.E.D. (Oct 7, 2008)

I am extremely pleased with my Super Tac. It's definitely 135 lm out the front, because it is noticeably brighter than the 150 lm of the TF 2C. Tint on mine is snowy leaning on cool, which is probably what gives it the edge on overall output, compared to if I had gotten a warm one. They should come out with an Ultra Tac or somethin, 3x CR123, Cree MCE @ 400+ lm otf, slightly deeper reflector to compensate for the bigger die size. It seems the MCE's 4 dies are closer together than the SSC P7's?


----------



## 276 (Oct 9, 2008)

Just got one from www.brightguy.com its smaller than i thought looking froward to tonight to use it. It easily throws 100 yards I like this thing a lot!!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks like the TL-3 body would work with the Super Tac as it is no doubt running a buck driver.

Bill


----------



## cslinger (Oct 13, 2008)

I came across one at Academy Sports yesterday and even though I am moving away from two cell lights I had to give it a shot. 

I am looking for a good house light to go along with my handguns and most one cell lights are too short to fill the hand.

The ST looks clumsy but it feels good and DAMNNNN does it throw some light. I would believe the output out the front is indeed in the 120-150 range. This sucker will easily throw a beam of light way the hell out and is probably one of the first truly blinding lights I have seen in terms of a face flash at 15 feet or so. 

The tail switch is excellent in momentary mode but a little spongy in constant on / off clicks.

The build quality of mine is excellent and the only thing that feels cheap is the lens but that is being nitpicky.

If this puts out the light it claims for the time it claims it is a pure winner. It has definitely become my nightstand bump in the night light. 

Ugly yes.....useful HELL YES. All this and a pretty decent price that can be bought at several B&M stores. I paid $79 at Academy.

Chris


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 21, 2008)

I gotta get one! Since the Tiablo doesn't seem to be avail anymore


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Oct 21, 2008)

hmmm... i may buy this and put one of my TL-3 bodies on it.


----------



## ConfederateScott (Nov 5, 2008)

I received a Star Tac this week that I bought from a fellow CPF'er. I am very satisfied. The beam quality is certainly not as smooth as a Surefire. It has a few artifacts and odd pointed thingy things around the hot spot.....kind of hard to describe. But still it's very bright and I like it. I don't regret buying it. Until now the brightest 2 CR-cell light I had was an E2D body with a TLS lighthead. Man it is still awesome. But the Star Tac is brighter and much tighter at a distance. The thing I like the most though is the color of the Star Tac when it shines on things. It makes things seem like they have an incandescent shining on them as opposed to my other LED's that make everything look bluish or greyish. Colors just seem more natural under the Star Tac beam. From my front porch to my mailbox is 300 yards and the Star Tac lights the mailbox up like an anti aircraft light. I'm still on the first set of batteries so I can't speak for run-time. I put a small split ring through the pocket clip opening and a chain like goes on military dog tags. I wear the light around my neck. It is not an EDC but during calls or walking trails or wherever I want a lot of bright light it will be there. One heck of a light for the money. I'll likely buy another as a Christmas gift for my dad....and another for my son.


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 6, 2008)

ConfederateScott said:


> The thing I like the most though is the color of the Star Tac when it shines on things. It makes things seem like they have an incandescent shining on them as opposed to my other LED's that make everything look bluish or greyish. .


 
Thats the nice K2 Led...


----------



## CuriousOne (Apr 9, 2015)

I had this flashlight lying around for years, with dead driver and LED (I've installed rechargeable CR123A's and it immediatelly blew). Recently got some free time, so upgraded it to XP-E led with buck driver (1A output). Had to do some soldering, milling and lathe machine works, but it works now just fine. Here's the beamshot. The illuminated building is about 250 meters away. Not bad I think.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice. Is that 1A from the batteries, or 1A to the LED?

Bill


----------

